# Unter JSP  eine XML  Datei  erstellen



## lensi (26. Feb 2010)

Hallo, 
ich  weiß  nicht ob ich  hier im  richtigen Themenordner  bin , aber ich  frag  einfach mal.
Gibt  es  dir  möglichkeit unter einer JSP ( JavaServer Pages) Datei eine  XML  Datei  zu erstellen,  mit dem  Daten Request  vom  Server ???


----------



## maki (26. Feb 2010)

Ja.

*verschoben*


----------



## lensi (26. Feb 2010)

Entschuldigt mich  , aber ich  habe ein Lösungsweg  gefunden !!!!

```
<html>
   <body>
   <%@ page import="java.io.*,java.util.*,org.jdom.*,org.jdom.input.*,org.jdom.output.*;" %>
<%
String pId1 = "";
String pTitle1 = "";
String pAuthor1 = "";
String pId2 = "";
String pTitle2 = "";
String pAuthor2 = "";

   Document doc = new Document(); // Erzeugung eines XML-Dokuments

   Element elRoot = new Element("books"); // Erzeugung des Root-XML-Elements mit dem Namen books
   doc.setRootElement(elRoot);

   Element elBook = new Element("book"); // Erzeugung eines XML-Elements mit dem Namen book
   elBook.setAttribute("id", "1"); // Dem Element book geben wir noch ein Attribut mit dem Namen id und dem Wert 1
   Element elTitle = new Element("title"); // Und noch ein XML-Element mit dem Namen title
   elTitle.addContent(new Text("Java 2 Enterprise Edition")); // dem wir einen Inhalt geben
   elBook.addContent(elTitle); // und hiermit an unser Element book haengen
   elBook.addContent((Element)new Element("author").addContent(new Text("Mark Wuttka"))); // Autor an Buch in verkuerzter Form
   elRoot.addContent(elBook); // Jetzt muessen wir noch an unser Root-Element books haengen

   elBook = new Element("book"); // Damit das eine Buch nicht so alleine ist haengen wir noch ein zweites dran
   elBook.setAttribute("id", "2");
   elBook.addContent((Element)new Element("title").addContent(new Text("JavaServer Pages and Servlets")));
   elBook.addContent((Element)new Element("author").addContent(new Text("Irgendwer")));
   elRoot.addContent(elBook);

   Format format = Format.getPrettyFormat(); // Damit das XML-Dokument schoen formattiert wird holen wir uns ein Format
   format.setEncoding("iso-8859-1"); // und setzen das encoding, da in unseren Buechern auch Umlaute vorkommen koennten. Mit format kann man z.B. auch die Einrueckung beeinflussen

   XMLOutputter xmlOut = new XMLOutputter(format); // Erzeugung eines XMLOutputters dem wir gleich unser Format mitgeben

   xmlOut.output(doc, new FileOutputStream("D://rewrite.xml")); // Schreiben der XML-Datei ins Filesystem
   out.println("<div align='left'>Success in <b>creating</B> rewrite.xml!</div>");
%>
```


----------



## maki (26. Feb 2010)

Da ist von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge... 

Dir ist klar das JSP eine Template Technologie für XML (HTML, etc.) ist?


----------

